# opinions on natures variety instinct for a puppy



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Getting a gsd puppy in one week and was doing a lot of research on this site and others about foods. We have an existing dog on natures variety instinct (chicken) at the moment and would like to keep it simple and get the puppy on the same. The food is "for all life stages". My only concern is some seem to think the calcium% is too much for a large breed puppy? Anyone have good results with this food and puppies or should I steer clear? Thanks!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I started Stosh on NV rabbit dry and the raw chicken patties. I was really impressed with the food but unfortunately Stosh didn't seem to care for it. The vet that recommended I use it is a holistic, all natural, homeopathic vet. I tried the chicken kibble and no go there either. I ended up switching to Orijen Large Breed Puppy just because my pup just didn't care for the taste of the NV but I think it's a good food, just didn't work out for my pup.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

JPF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My only concern is some seem to think the calcium% is too much for a large breed puppy? Anyone have good results with this food and puppies or should I steer clear? Thanks!


yes, it is high. youd be hard pressed to find people feeding that much Ca to a gsd pup. personally, id steer very clear of it. for an adult, its a terrific food.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the replies...looked at two other choices by natures variety with lower calcium...The natures variety prarie chicken (not grain free) has 1.42% calcium and the natures variety instinct rabbit has 1.12% calcium...are either of these good levels...thanks again guys


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

JPF said:


> thanks for the replies...looked at two other choices by natures variety with lower calcium...The natures variety prarie chicken (not grain free) has 1.42% calcium and the natures variety instinct rabbit has 1.12% calcium...are either of these good levels...thanks again guys


if the maximum levels arent much higher then those minimums listed (which they usually arent), theyd be fine. most people draw the line around 1.5-1.7 maximum.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

both my dogs have been on instinct, orijin, core, and evo adult food from day one. No issues.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> both my dogs have been on instinct, orijin, core, and evo adult food from day one. No issues.


 
id chalk that up to luck. even the makers of EVO and Core plainly state those foods are not safe for use with large breed pups.

a skeptic might say they just say that to sell another one of their foods. of course that doesnt hold water, as they are reccomending against feeding their most expensive foods.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

roxy84 said:


> id chalk that up to luck. even the makers of EVO and Core plainly state those foods are not safe for use with large breed pups.
> 
> a skeptic might say they just say that to sell another one of their foods. of course that doesnt hold water, as they are reccomending against feeding their most expensive foods.


my female ate one bag of blue buffalo puppy chow actually. My male's breeder strictly forbid puppy chow past 4 months in the contract, and suggested just using adult food anyway... so thats why we did that.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

hunterisgreat said:


> my female ate one bag of blue buffalo puppy chow actually. My male's breeder strictly forbid puppy chow past 4 months in the contract, and suggested just using adult food anyway... so thats why we did that.


id agree with going directly to adult food, just not the high Ca grainless foods. the orijen, though, has amounts that make it one of the only grain freed foods great for large breed pups.


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a chow-mix that I have on NV. He loves it. Yesterday he ate all his food, snuck in and ate the cats food and then ate the puppy's food (he normally does NOT misbehave like that!), then when I brought the NV home and filled his bowl with it and he ate a little of that too. I did a fair amount of research on it, and I really liked the ingredients and the nutrients. Especially since I have a senior dog. So far he's loved it.


----------

